# Swift Kontiki Leaky windows



## 116097

I have a Swift Kontiki 655 2003. When there is heavy rain I have a problem with rain coming in through the windows. It seems to seep up through the black seal at the bottom of the window pane. This then causes a pool of water that spills over the edge of the window.

It happens on all the windows although the two large windows at the front of the habitation area are the worst. I leave it in storage outside over winter and rain has got in and wet the cushions and the wood. 

Its a brilliant motorome but this problem is causing me real concerns. Anyone else come across this problem and do they have a solution.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

There is a product called 'Creeping crack cure'

Peter

_Find those elusive water leaks

In vehicles, old and new
Capt. Tolley is especially handy for owners of cars and recreational vehicles, such as campervans and caravans.

*It's great at sealing window and windscreens surrounds, rivet holes, aluminium trim, gullies and skylights. *

Vintage and veteran car enthusiasts have welcomed the product with enthusiasm.

On boats
Capt. Tolley was originally invented for boats so it's no surprise that it excels in this area.

It's very effective for fixing leaking windows, porthole surrounds, portlights, decks, coach roofs and centreboard casings.

And it's ideal for sealing around stressed items such as deck fittings.
It's quick and easy to apply
There's no need to remove old sealants. 
You just apply the sealant along the line of a crack or joint until no more is absorbed.
It saves time and effort 
As the sealant can penetrate deep into structures, there is no need to take items apart or put them back together again.
It's waterbased and non-toxic 
The sealant is safe to use and, unlike other products, it can be applied to cracks even when they are slightly damp.
Capt. Tolley's Creeping Crack Cure is a one-part water-based acrylic co-polymer penetrating sealant 
It works with most materials
The sealant can be applied safely to most materials, including polystyrene.
It cures within 24 hours
The exposed edges of the sealant dry first; the sealant in the interior takes longer. Normally a seal is made within 24 hours.

It accomodates movement when dry
The sealant forms a strong flexible bond that can accommodate a small degree of structural movement.

It can be painted over
When dry the sealant is transparent but it can be painted over succesfully as so little of the sealant is exposed to the surface_


----------



## tramp

*wtet*

hi,
are the windows the black outer flush fitting type, if so we had problems with are old E705 bessacarr. solution we cut back the old outer degraded seal and reapplied new black sika flex to frame in summer when it was hot and never had a problem again.

think its caused by uv breakdown and and old age, also you can remove internal blind to inspect for water ingress.

tramp


----------



## 116097

Thanks Tramp, the windows dont sound like the black outer ones you describe. The rubber seal is round the inside of the window not the outside. We had a problem with leaking windows on our old (1993) Kontiki but that was the outside seal at the top of the window and the water ran down the inside of the window rather than seeping up through the bottom. 
I will try taking the blind off to see if I can spot where the water is coming through. Its only 5 years old so I didnt expect all the windows to let in water!!


----------



## sergeant

Hi Swiftymum, A Swift of that age did have problems with the parapress windows & there is an official Swift modification that should have been done to them. I suggest you take it to a Swift dealer & ask them to check the process sheets on the Swift system & they can do it for you, Steve


----------



## 116097

Thanks Sergeant, I called the Swift HQ yesterday to ask them about it but unfortunately the person I spoke to was not aware of the modification you mentioned. 

If anyone from Swift reads this and can give me more info I would really appreciate it. I tried calling Brownhills at Newark but because I didnt buy the motorhome from them they didnt seem interested in helping me.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

Swiftymum said:


> If anyone from Swift reads this and can give me more info I would really appreciate it. I tried calling Brownhills at Newark but because I didnt buy the motorhome from them they didnt seem interested in helping me.


Hi,

you are welcome to call our Service manager anytime, click the advertsing banner top right when it rotates onto page!

Peter


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

Hi Swiftymum

The only remedy for this will be to completely remove the windows ,clean the outer frame and reseal .

I hope this helps

Regards

Glenn Harris Workshop Manager


----------



## SwiftGroup

Swiftymum said:


> Thanks Sergeant, I called the Swift HQ yesterday to ask them about it but unfortunately the person I spoke to was not aware of the modification you mentioned.
> 
> If anyone from Swift reads this and can give me more info I would really appreciate it. I tried calling Brownhills at Newark but because I didnt buy the motorhome from them they didnt seem interested in helping me.


Hi Swiftymum,

The 2003 Kontiki had Seitz S series windows, we haven't used Parapress windows for many many years. We currently use Polyplastic polyvision windows. I will enquire if there was a known issue and modification when I am back in the office next week.

Can you email me with your details and your chassis number and if possibe a photo of the problem (dont worry if you cant).

My email address is [email protected]

Many Thanks 
Andy


----------



## SwiftGroup

Swiftymum said:


> I have a Swift Kontiki 655 2003. When there is heavy rain I have a problem with rain coming in through the windows. It seems to seep up through the black seal at the bottom of the window pane. This then causes a pool of water that spills over the edge of the window.
> 
> It happens on all the windows although the two large windows at the front of the habitation area are the worst. I leave it in storage outside over winter and rain has got in and wet the cushions and the wood.
> 
> Its a brilliant motorome but this problem is causing me real concerns. Anyone else come across this problem and do they have a solution.


Hi Swiftymum,

I can confirm the windows in you 2003 Kontiki are Polyvision windows manufacttured by Polyplastic. I have investigated here and spoken to Richard Toon of Miriad (who is the UK agent for Polyplastic).

Richard suspects your window rubber may need replacing - this it held into the frame by a fir tree section in the rubber. This can be fitted by yourself or by a dealer and is an off the shelf part. There was no recall on these windows.

Richard Toon is contactable direct on [email protected] who can advise on availability and fitting.

Thanks
Andy


----------



## Penquin

We have a 2003 Kontiki 615 and have had exactly that problem on the window overlooking the sink, our fitter replaced the window seal and hey presto all OK.

Very useful to know that can get the seal direct from Polyplastic - I have bookmarked this topic "just in case" we need it for another window.

Thanks to Swift for their swift (!) and very helpful response - who else would have given such a service for a van that is 5, nearly 6 years old?

Thanks also to John's Cross for their very helpful comments, as usual.


----------



## 116097

Thanks Andy, both for the speed and helpfulness of your response. Thanks also to Glen and Peter at Johns Cross for coming to my aid.

Its disappointing that all the seals have gone after only a few years but the main thing is I can hopefully now get them fixed and stop worrying about getting wet if it rains in the night!!


----------



## siralberthall

*window leaks*

I have a long history with boats and it is my experience that to "glue up" leaking windows leads to future problems. Captain Whatevers crack cure may be a good product but if you glue a window in with it or sikaflex or similar product you will never be able to remove the window again without damage. The right way is the only way as with boats! remove the window, clean all parts scrupulously and refit with a new seal. Job done for another 10 years
best wishes
Albert


----------



## siralberthall

*window leaks*

I have a long history with boats and it is my experience that to "glue up" leaking windows leads to future problems. Captain Whatevers crack cure may be a good product but if you glue a window in with it or sikaflex or similar product you will never be able to remove the window again without damage. The right way is the only way as with boats! remove the window, clean all parts scrupulously and refit with a new seal. Job done for another 10 years
best wishes
Albert


----------



## Tezza

I had the same issue with my 2009 swift Sundance, my window hinge is on the outside of the van (like a j rail) and the window clips into it. I had the rubbers changed and replaced the window stays but this did not stop the problem, The dealer and my local service center didn't have a clue, then by chance I found that the water was getting into the outer fixing and running across the hinge and finally down the inside of the window, which looked like it was coming up from the outside and over the rubber.

My thought was if I could fill the gap in the hinge, water couldn't get in, so I took the window out, filled the void in the hinge with silicone grease and re fitted the window, bit messy but not a permanent fix like glue but worth the effort, so far so good, no more leaks.


T


----------

